# British Counties You've visited



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_Removed picture.

Picture not working._


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont do much domestic traveling, as you can see I have only realy visited the Greater Glasgow area and the South East.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I have been to London, Bristol, Exeter, Plymouth, Taunton, Cornwall


----------



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

I only went to London last yeah, it's so beautiful


----------

